# Rear foglight lens



## TurnipLicker (Mar 13, 2011)

Before i start disecting the tailgate, does anyone know if the red lens of the rear fog on an Avant is removable? 

As i have a black on black A6, i'd like to recolour the lenses a black chrome type colour, so the red doesn't stick out on the back of the car (as i already have tinted rear lights). 

Kind of hoping to do something that'll still pass an MOT, which rules out tint spray over the outside. 

Cheers 

:beer:


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It looks like its part of the whole moulding so won't come apart on its own, but you can't see much without taking the plate-holder thing out as the sheet metal is in the way.


----------



## TurnipLicker (Mar 13, 2011)

Thats what it looked like from the pics i've seen. 

Maybe its time to find an A6 in a scrap yard and see if i can disect the number plate assembly there.


----------

